# What was your first jazz album?



## distressed_romeo (Mar 5, 2007)

Pretty self-explanatory title...

Mine were 'Heavy Weather' by Weather Report, and 'The Inner Mounting Flame' by the Mahavishnu Orchestra, which I brought on the same day when I was about 14-15.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine was by a parent of one of my dad's students. He's a local Sax player that has some pretty good stuff, but I can't remember his name. It's been a few years since I've been able to find that damn album.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 5, 2007)

duke ellington, some lp i found


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 5, 2007)

Either _Bitches Brew_ by Miles Davis or the _When Harry Met Sall_y soundtrack by Harry Connick Jnr., depending on how much of a purist you are, heh.


----------



## Drew (Mar 5, 2007)

The Ramsey Lewis Trio, "The In Crowd." Still one of my favorite "chill, hang out music" discs.


----------



## rummy (Mar 5, 2007)

Best of Wes Montgomery .


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 5, 2007)

Buddy Rich- Mercy, Mercy


----------



## Mikey D (Mar 5, 2007)

Jaco...as a funk bassist I heard about him and that was the beginning of jazz for me.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 5, 2007)

"Kind of Blue", when I was like 14. I bought "Bitches' Brew" the next week, and though, "man, this must be a different Miles Davis. All these jazz guys have the same names!"


----------



## jim777 (Mar 5, 2007)

My first was Virtuoso #2 by Joe Pass. Great album, by a GOD.


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Either _Bitches Brew_ by Miles Davis or the _When Harry Met Sall_y soundtrack by Harry Connick Jnr., depending on how much of a purist you are, heh.



Bitches Brew was my first as well.



Drew said:


> The Ramsey Lewis Trio, "The In Crowd." Still one of my favorite "chill, hang out music" discs.



i bought a live Ramsey Lewis Trio disc on the strength of about 4 seconds of The In Crowd on the old Ken Burns Jazz Collection commercials.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 5, 2007)

Yellowjackets by Yellow Jackets
Cornucopia by Stanley Jordan
Eye of the Beholder by Chick Corea

Bought those 3 when i was 15.


----------



## Ibanez_Dave (Mar 5, 2007)

My first was Pat Metheny Group when I was 15. I remember listening to it over & over again on my Walkman while on a long bus trip. I was a total Metheny geek, I ended up seeing a lot of his shows, collecting a lot of live bootlegs & stealing a ton of stuff from him. It's still one of my favorite jazz albums.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 6, 2007)

Ibanez_Dave said:


> My first was Pat Metheny Group when I was 15. I remember listening to it over & over again on my Walkman while on a long bus trip. I was a total Metheny geek, I ended up seeing a lot of his shows, collecting a lot of live bootlegs & stealing a ton of stuff from him. It's still one of my favorite jazz albums.



You sound like me...

I first heard PM on an ECM 'greatest hits' that I brought from the bargain bin at my local record shop, and it completely floored me... He's definitely one of the guys who's had the biggest influence on my soloing style.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Birds of Fire


----------



## Ibanez_Dave (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I was into Pat like some of the local freaks were into the Dead. Trading tapes through the mail, learning the solos, obsessing over what kind of shoelaces he used, all that garbage.  

New Chautauqua, American Garage & Offramp are also some of my favorites.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 6, 2007)

Ibanez_Dave said:


> Yeah, I was into Pat like some of the local freaks were into the Dead. Trading tapes through the mail, learning the solos, obsessing over what kind of shoelaces he used, all that garbage.
> 
> New Chautauqua, American Garage & Offramp are also some of my favorites.



Have you got 'Secret Story'? There's some beautiful playing on that album.


----------



## Ibanez_Dave (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I've got that one and I really like how eclectic it is. Cathedral in a Suitcase, Longest Summer, Always & Forever are some of my favorites from that one.

As an aside, they always play a lot of Metheny stuff on The Weather Channel


----------



## garcia3441 (Mar 6, 2007)

_Jazz in Paris: Swing 39_- Django Reinhardt

_The best of_- Stanley Jordan


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 6, 2007)

I dunno if you can call it jazz.. but CAB 1 was first album I got I guess that somewhat resembles jazz


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 6, 2007)

Kind of Blue


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 6, 2007)

If i remember correctly, i think it was Al Dimeola's "Elegant Gypsy". After that i haven't looked back. I think my tastes in jazz realy broadened after picking up the "Progressions 100 years of jazz guitar" cd set.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 6, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> If i remember correctly, i think it was Al Dimeola's "Elegant Gypsy". After that i haven't looked back. I think my tastes in jazz realy broadened after picking up the "Progressions 100 years of jazz guitar" cd set.



God, I was so tempted by that box!


----------



## LarksTongues (Mar 6, 2007)

Either Weather Report- Night Passage or Return To Forever- Where Have I Known You Before?


----------



## jim777 (Mar 6, 2007)

I had "where have I known you before" as well. I thought, and still think, that was one of the worst albums ever recorded. I still can't believe how such almighty talent could put out such unlistenable crap. Did you actually really like it, or did you just have it and listen to it?


----------



## LarksTongues (Mar 6, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I had "where have I known you before" as well. I thought, and still think, that was one of the worst albums ever recorded. I still can't believe how such almighty talent could put out such unlistenable crap. Did you actually really like it, or did you just have it and listen to it?



I actually like it, but prefer Hymn of The Seventh Galaxy or Romantic Warrior over it.


----------



## maskofduality (Mar 7, 2007)

Herbie Hancock's "Empyrean Isles"


----------



## Jeff (Mar 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> "Kind of Blue", when I was like 14. I bought "Bitches' Brew" the next week, and though, "man, this must be a different Miles Davis. All these jazz guys have the same names!"



I think Kind of Blue was my first CD, but it's kinda hazy because I had a lot of new CD's around that period, from Chet Baker, Louie Armstrong, and John Coltrane. 

I've played jazz trumpet since I was in 5th grade, so about 20 years now. As far as guitarists go, I gravitate towards Sco the most. Big surprise, since he worked with Miles, who is my favorite trumpet player.


----------

